# humidity



## gcd312 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just got a 2 month old argentine b&w and im having trouble holding the humidity level above 50%. hes in a 20 long tank for now (i will make a bigger custom one when he gets bigger) with orchid bark. i mist the heck out of the tank and it gets up to about 65% humidity but is back down after an hour or two. if i mist it too much, then the bark sticks to him - i read on the varnyard care sheet that you aren't supposed to let this happen. 

i've seen foggers and stuff online. do those help a lot? If anyone has any other suggestions, that would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 12, 2011)

During shedding, I like to get the humidity high for a day or so (until the toes and tail have fully shed), I simply cover 3/4 of the screen top with foil or place something on top the tank to block the humidity from escaping. My little colombian is a 30 gal and this works quite well. I'm sure others on here with more experience than I will chime in.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 12, 2011)

i have had the same problem but i got a repti fogger and it werks very well just depends on the substrate u are using now because i was using jungle mix but with the fogger it got soaked and that is no good. so i switched to cypress mulch and that stuff stays dryer and if u do get the fogger never leave it on high the humidity will go up gradually and also do wat piercedcub32 said to do which is cover the top wit sumtin i use towels and that werks great.


----------



## xocrieox (Jul 12, 2011)

a quick and cheap way that has always worked for me is to put a towel over the screen and mist the towel really good it will hold in the humidity longer


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 12, 2011)

I live in nevada and have had all kinds of time to figure it out lol I use cypress mulch and once a week I will take out a inch of top layer then wet down the rest of the mulch pretty good and I cover the screen on top with duct tape cutting in outlines for the lights on top, I also have a reptifogger that works amazing, just don't get the cheaper one I got one and it broke in like 2 weeks


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been testing humidity for a few weeks now and so far the tin foil top has worked best for me. But misting is tiresome,so i invested in a Repti fogger, have to say i really really like it! My humidity never drops below 57% even with the fogger off and when its on i get some high readings. 

Like said you don't want to leave it on the high setting, i left mines on testing things out for only about 30minutes i couldn't see any thing in the tank at all. Low setting works best. And i have a 75 so i'd imagine yours would fog up even faster. 

The towel trick works but its just to much of a bother constantly changing it and it looks really tacky, the foil looks tack too but you could still make it work.

Screen top foil treatment


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol I did the same thing except the whole top is duct tape


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 12, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> i have had the same problem but i got a repti fogger and it werks very well just depends on the substrate u are using now because i was using jungle mix but with the fogger it got soaked and that is no good. so i switched to cypress mulch and that stuff stays dryer and if u do get the fogger never leave it on high the humidity will go up gradually and also do wat piercedcub32 said to do which is cover the top wit sumtin i use towels and that werks great.



Hey, thanks for the reply. What brand repti fogger do you use? Is that the actual name of the one you use? Cause I remember looking them up but I don't rember the names of the ones I saw.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 13, 2011)

I wanna say it is exo terra, but it will say repti-fogger on the package its about 50 bucks, use distilled water with it


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 13, 2011)

umm I'll check the actual brand and who makes it when I get home from work and let you know.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 13, 2011)

I had the same issue, but instead of paying the high price for the repti-fogger I got a humidifier from amazon and made a few mods and it really seems to work great. here is a picture of the unit.


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 13, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> umm I'll check the actual brand and who makes it when I get home from work and let you know.



Ok cool thanks. I just started looking at them online and this is the one that got the best reviews from what i read.

http://www.reptilesupply.com/popup_image.php?pID=2394

Is that what you have?


----------



## james.w (Jul 13, 2011)

This is what I use 

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7732&highlight=Humidifier#axzz1Pk6MGNJo


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 13, 2011)

yea thats one i got and it works good. And james.w i tried looking at that video when u told me too look it up and the video has been removed.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 13, 2011)

I pretty much gave up. Some days I have really high humidity, other days I have moderate humidity. I ended up making a hide for each enclosure that is sealed all the way around except for an opening, I put a bunch of cypress mulch inside just the hide and heavily mist it every day, it stays super humid in there. The rest of the enclosure has substrate (of course) but does not always stay 60-70%

None of my tegus have shedding issues


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh and the fogger makes your tank look really cool!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 14, 2011)

yes it does it looks sick like sumtin outta jurasic park lol


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all your replies! I ended up getting the Zoo Med Repti Fogger and it's working great!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

gcd312 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your replies! I ended up getting the Zoo Med Repti Fogger and it's working great!



I need 4 of them. With waterfalls. 
So far we've been misting. 4 or more times a day.


----------



## james.w (Jul 17, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> gcd312 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for all your replies! I ended up getting the Zoo Med Repti Fogger and it's working great!
> ...



What are your setups like? I might be able to help with your humidity issues.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

james.w said:


> Dirtydmc said:
> 
> 
> > gcd312 said:
> ...


Tegu not included. Eco earth sub, glass tanks, fake plants, wood branch's, mesh tops, heat and uvb bulbs. Oh yeah, water dish's.

Our house is super dry. Almost zero humidity in here.


----------



## james.w (Jul 17, 2011)

The glass tanks and mesh tops are your problem. I'm in Vegas and have really low humidity here too. Aluminum foil taped to the tops with only space open for the lights will help quite a bit. And if you use under tank heaters on any of the cages, put the water bowl over it.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

My tegu tank has no issues. Cypress mulch is amazing.


james.w said:


> The glass tanks and mesh tops are your problem. I'm in Vegas and have really low humidity here too. Aluminum foil taped to the tops with only space open for the lights will help quite a bit.



I was thinking that. What about air flow? I know animals need good flow. We handle all of them daily. Minus the tokays.


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 18, 2011)

james.w said:


> The glass tanks and mesh tops are your problem. I'm in Vegas and have really low humidity here too. Aluminum foil taped to the tops with only space open for the lights will help quite a bit. And if you use under tank heaters on any of the cages, put the water bowl over it.



thats exactly what i did with the aluminum foil. it works great, especially at night. i've just been turning the fogger off when lights go out and it stays at the same humidity level for like 12 hours, its amazing.
I have a glass terrarium with the mesh top btw.


----------



## james.w (Jul 18, 2011)

On mine I left about an inch open on the opposite side of the light and it seemed to work ok.


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 18, 2011)

What side are you guys putting the fogger at and also whats a good humid hide to make ive heard to many bad things about moss


----------



## james.w (Jul 18, 2011)

Try the fogger in the middle and move it towards either end to get the humidity right. You can use moss, but shouldn't be needed if you have the fogger.


----------



## gcd312 (Jul 19, 2011)

james.w said:


> Try the fogger in the middle and move it towards either end to get the humidity right. You can use moss, but shouldn't be needed if you have the fogger.



yea i just got my fogger a couple days ago and its right inthe middle of the cage. works great and i've got orchid bark btw.


----------

